# Budliegh Salterton Devon Parking



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi All, this car park is on the beach and plenty of room, check my album for pics of it and the price board
Eddie


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

ehmcc said:


> Hi All, this car park is on the beach and plenty of room, check my album for pics of it and the price board
> Eddie


Think we'll use it before 1st April or after 31st October


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Spooky - we were parking a Pioneer down there in the late eighties. Masses of room.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*sleeping at budleigh*

We were there last week and they have put up big signs saying NO OVER NIGHT SLEEPING.


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

That seems strange seeing as they allow 24 hour, and weekly, parking?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: Sleeping at Budliegh*

Although you can purchase over night and weekly parking tickets, it means exactly that; YOU CAN PARK OVER NIGHT not you can sleep over night. I was speaking to one of the car park attendants and he said that they were getting alot of phone calls from residents complaining about us sleeping there. So I supose that is the reason the signs have been put up this year.


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

So it would be OK to sit in bed reading all night? :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: Sleeping at Budliegh*

I suppose you could try.

I always use to tell the car park bloke at West Bexington that I had been fishing all night but they have started to send someone down every now and then to check. So I don't sleep there any more.


----------

